# Creeping Charlie



## Zee 32 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello, 

I have a lawn that is literally FULL of Creeping charlie. Does anyone know of a "green" way to get rid of it, other than pulling it by hand? Here in Ontario it is illegal to use pesticides unless organic, and they don't touch the stuff. 

I thought this time of year might be a good time to get it. It seems to be going dormant for the winter, so I thought I would check and see if anyone can help....I HATE the stuff!

I am considering just tilling my whole lawn in the spring and re-laying sod.

Thanks!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi! Check this out: http://turfkinghamilton.blogspot.com/2009/07/using-borax-to-control-creeping-charlie.html

Hope it works. Glad to hear Ontario isn't allowing any pesticides, the rest of the world should follow. God Bless!


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*If found 3 ways on the Internet*

1) literally burn it with a flame weeder
2) Weed Stop for Lawns made by Spectracide
3) brush-b-gone sprayed directly on the creeping charlie. The surrounding grass will turn brownish yellow but is not dead. The creeping charlie root lose their tenacity and it can then be pulled out, which is very therapeutic!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

'BJLower - 'Zee_32' requested a 'green' way to eradicate creeping charlie. My research @: http://www.pesticide.org/pubs/alts/weeds/flameweeding.html suggests that flame weeding is inappropriate to use on lawns as it will leave burnt spots. Your second idea (WeedStop) & third idea (Brush Be Gone) are both chemical solutions, NOT "green". The Borax solution at the first link I posted is the BEST way to go. :yes: God Bless!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Borax used very carefully would be my suggestion if you can get and use it next spring in a tank sprayer. Do follow directions exactly though and don't do what many do and assume that an extra tablespoon or so per gallon will help. Borax is illegal to use in a growing number of US states because even though it is natural and organic? It can render soil ABSOLUTELY sterile for a long, long time. Not sure if you have the equivalent in Canada we do here but try asking your university or other ag support people for advice on this.

Diggging it up could help too and you could till now if you wanted. Go deep after checking for utility lines buried of course. Get it all and try to freeze the evil stuff over the winter.

And over the winter find a hydromulch company, not a sod one, to give you a fighting chance at a gorgeous lawn. Hydromulching/hydroseeding will take so much less water to establish than a sod one, will develop into a healthy lawn more quickly, and it will cost you a fraction of what sod costs. Found this link to get you started. They may have ideas on how to help with the Creeping Charlie too? 

http://www.dolhydroseeding.com/


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck finding something that meets both criteria, removes it and is approved for use. 
Creeping Charlie is not easy to kill and pulling it is a waste of effort. Replacing sod has no guarantees either. It will come in from neighboring lawns.
In the States it easiest to control in early spring. Using a pre-emergent and apply twice over 30 days. 

What to use for a green approach, well let’s just say there isn't anything that's "green" that will kill anything that grows. If it kills it, it isn't being Green!

However, as suggested, contact your area horticulturalist for a recommendation.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shamus said:


> <font color="black"><font face="Verdana"><font color="black"><font face="Verdana">


----------



## Zee 32 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.....

I'm not sure which route I will end up taking. This new pesticide ban is crazy. I think I may re sod, and keep an eye on it. The problem is that when we purchased this house, it was already waaaay out of control. If I re sod, I will be able to pull it out if it shows up from neighbour's etc. 

Thanks again. Keep the suggestions coming!


----------

